# Coital Alignment Technique (CAT)



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Have any of you used this?? What was your experience?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yes. 

Difficult (and some side-splitting laughter involved) to get the hang of it in the beginning, but well worth it for us (well more so for me probably, but he'd do anything to please his lady  ).


----------

